
The Nonstop, 24-7 CEO Salesman (2000) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000801/19766.html
======
dkokelley
I admire this guy's intensity, but I can't help but think he would do better
to hunt down and train clones of himself instead of trying to be the primary
sales guy in his company. The sales board showed something like $80,000 in
sales he did, but most of that is recurring business. He just gets credit for
it (meaning that if he stopped actively selling, the company wouldn't
necessarily lose those sales). If he split those sales up among his team and
spent his time coaching his staff and finding motivated sellers for his team,
I think he could do a lot better (and hit the $100mm mark that he's striving
for).

------
yef
Working out in the morning seems to be a theme I'm noticing, as I read these
little biographies about how people work. (Or people worth writing about,
anyway. :)

~~~
access_denied
Yeah and another of those themes is how the founders at id, Microsoft, OSF,
Apple and so on used to code the whole night through.

~~~
yef
Yup. I think that reduces to "focus" as a core value, since it doesn't matter
_when_ you do your work, as long as you get it done fast.

------
mynameishere
Seems like a dismal life. It _is_ trinket sales, signifying nothing. It's the
kind of work that should be laid to rest at 5 o' clock sharp.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
ah, but _it's not_. It's what lies behind the trinket sales. The passion for a
great product, the passion for making sales, and the passion for success. If
things like trinket sales or mundane businesses, we often laugh at in tech
circles were just forgot about because _theyre_ trinket sales, we wouldn't
have much. Even someone has to be passionate about waste removal, otherwise
there would be a whole lot of shit piling up.

~~~
vco
In the end it's really only about what you have a passion for. If your passion
are startups and creating something you can call your own, that's great. If
your passion is sales then more power to you. It's different for everyone.

------
krav
This is what it takes to be a success. That simple.

------
jbyers
(2000)

~~~
tom_rath
So, there should be a follow-up!

Can anyone spot if he hit his objectives despite The World Changing around
him?

~~~
jsares
He isn't at the top of his industry but he seems to be growing:

May 1, 2007 Movin’ on Up

The latest issue of Promotional Marketing Magazine-an independent publication
dealing with the Promotional Products industry-listed the Top 50 Distributors
in America. Just a few years ago, the Cavanaugh Marketing Network was ranked
around 75th. In the latest rankings, Cavanaugh has climbed to # 34 the highest
ranking of any promotional products agency in Pittsburgh.

<http://www.cavanaugh.com/news.php>

